# Prefered leader knot?



## Tom 513

On my bass poles, I usually run 10- 15lb powerpro braid with a 8-10# flourocarbon leader, I have been useing the Albright knot ( 



 )and have been having some failures when setting the hook, a couple times and I write it off to bad knot tieing (old eyes) but its happening too often anymore. Just wondering if there is a better simple knot I could be using?


----------



## Shad Rap

Uni to uni knot...done right it'll never fail.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Double uni all the way.


----------



## sherman51

you heard it 1st here. I use double uni knot for all line attachments.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap

Just make sure you wrap the braid side a couple more times than the flouro side...because the braid is thinner...the knots work against each other and it's damn near impossible to break it...


----------



## Shortdrift

Easy to make a mistake on the Albright which can result in failure. Under 6# I use the surgeons knot. Braid to Fluro or Mono it is the double uni. Small 20 to 30# micro swivel attached to 30# braid or 12# mono with the Palomar knot and then the leader of Fluro attached to swivel with a improved Clinch knot on my trolling rod's set up.


----------



## lawrence tracey

https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/improved-clinch-knot

Improved clinch is my go to knot.

Here link to variety of knots to use...

https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/terminal-connections


----------



## firemanmike2127

Uni-knot for me as well. I do 5 wraps on the braid side & 3 on the flourocarbon side. Mike


----------



## Pike

I have been using a double uni for years, then a friend of mine suggested the Albright Knot because he could hear the uni going through my guides. I have now switched to the Albright.

There is also a modified version of the Albright that works well.


----------



## perchjerk

Double uni when I'm bouncing around in a boat. FG knot when I'm on dry land


----------



## Tom 513

Shortdrift said:


> Easy to make a mistake on the Albright which can result in failure. Under 6# I use the surgeons knot. Braid to Fluro or Mono it is the double uni. Small 20 to 30# micro swivel attached to 30# braid or 12# mono with the Palomar knot and then the leader of Fluro attached to swivel with a improved Clinch knot on my trolling rod's set up.


You make a valid point about making a mistake with the Albright knot, when Im out fishing without my glasses on I have been spiraling the thinner line in the wrong direction (away from the loop) this may be my mistake. Anyway it sounds like by popular demand the double uni knot is what I will try, I hope it flows through the eyelets of my rods, I do use spinning rods vs. baitcasters so I doubt I will have a issue, thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## Shad Rap

firemanmike2127 said:


> Uni-knot for me as well. I do 5 wraps on the braid side & 3 on the flourocarbon side. Mike


That's exactly the way I do it.


----------



## hailtothethief

I was too stupid for the double uni. Just kept coming apart. I just used a swivel between the braid and floro and tied palomar knots. Idiot proof


----------



## fastwater

Took a lot of practice for me but went from double uni to tying the FG knot:




Tied it to all outfits used on LSC trip and never experienced one failure.


----------



## Tom 513

fastwater said:


> Took a lot of practice for me but went from double uni to tying the FG knot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tied it to all outfits used on LSC trip and never experienced one failure.


I am a Gene Jensen fan and like how thin that knot is but I think im gonna stick witj plan B for now. Thanks

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

Shad Rap said:


> Uni to uni knot...done right it'll never fail.


That's my choice. The FG knot is interesting, but seems even more involved than the double uni. I've never had the double uni fail. The OP also mentioned "old eyes", which I also have. I've tied to many of them, I can almost do it with my eyes closed.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

double uni knot here too but idk about the 5 wraps and the 3 wraps unless you are using really heavy line....
5 wraps minimum on the mono and7-8 on the braid according to the power pro booklet


----------



## firemanmike2127

With the newer braids & hybrid superlines being so slick going from 5 to 7 wraps on the braid side might be a good idea. I use mainly Sufix 832 or some form of Spiderwire & my leaders are usually 12 or 20 lb flourocarbon. I haven't had any problems to date using the 5/3 method so far. I really haven't tried tying leaders to Nanofil or PowerPro. Mike


----------



## DHower08

Alberto knot done right will not fail and it's also smaller than a uni knot. The only thing better is an FG knot


----------



## fvogel67

I use the Alberto


----------



## moondog5814

Palomar for me on everything. Easiest for me since I am half blind...lol. Never seen one come apart.


----------



## mas5588

Palomar all the way for direct connections, but for line-to-line I've become a big fan of the uni-to-uni. Was tying the FG for a time, but man is that a rough one to do.

I hooked a 20lb snapping turtle last night on 20lb Power Pro to 12lb Invisx fluoro and the hook straightened out (Neg Rig) before either of my knots broke. Relatively easy to tie too. I use the instructions on the inside of the Power Pro box.


----------



## captainshotgun

A drop of superglue will add peace of mind and strength to any knot! The water sets the knot


----------



## Hammerhead54

If you go to youtube you can find a knot wars episode which compares the strength of the back to back uni versus the improved Albright also known as the Alberto knot. The Alberto knot wins. I also conducted my own hillbilly version of the uni vs. Alberto using a 5 gallon bucket and counting how many cups of water it took to break each knot. Once again, the 
Alberto was a clear cut winner. I happen to be an old guy who is blind in one eye (fish hook incident) and even I can tie the Alberto with relative ease.


----------

